# Optimum betta tank--with friends?



## bookwurm140 (Dec 30, 2010)

So I'm looking to upgrade my male betta's tank to either a 5 gallon or 10 gallon setup. 

If I get the 10 gallon, I'd like to put two or three other non-aggressive tropicals in with him, or maybe two african dwarf frogs. Do you think that this is reasonable, or would he hate the company? If so, what species of fish should I consider, and would the frogs be okay as long as they have some places to hide? If not, I'll just get the 5 gallon and keep the betta by himself.

I've had him in some temporary housing that doesn't have any heating, lighting, or filtering. Does anyone have any tips for getting a good, safe heater and maybe a light? I've always shied away from filters because as long as I keep my tank clean I don't see a purpose for an air-breather, but would one be necessary in a slightly larger setup?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't know about the frogs so can't advise you there. But I think with and upgraded tank and if you want to keep a few other fish you would be best to run a filter. You could put a piece of sponge or some nylon screening to reduce the flow in the tank and if the tank is a kit the lighting, filter and heater should all be fine. It depends on the personality of the betta but perhaps one of those big neru snails or some small bottom dwellers like corrys or ottos would be a good choice just don't choose something that is likely to nip fins or has flowing fins that the betta would see as a threat.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would go up to a ten gallon,and use a heater and a filter.You can use the ones that come in the kits,its like 40 bucks at Walmart.If the hood is incandescent,look into placing CFLs in the lighting and investing in some plants.Bettas love plants and i honestly dont think any betta should be without,as they come from dense vegitative areas.They are more secure with them.If you plant the tank upon start,you can get away with some neons with him,depending on how aggressive he is.I do not reccomend the frogs just because its hard to get the dwarf and not the clawed,the latter of which will make a snack out of your fish before too long.Get his tank temp to at least 82-84.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just giving my 2 cents in!

My betta is so aggressive that he attempted to kill my giant apple snail, and he kills/eats any small snails he finds. I have him in a 5 gal and would not put anything else in there with him. I would imagine it depends on the fish, but I would not personally risk anything that didn't swim faster than mine can!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It seems some bettas are fine with a variety of other fish others are just too aggressive for any tank mates. Pygmy corys can work well with bettas. 

A heater and filter are a good idea. Even though bettas can survive higher ammonia levels better than most fish they still suffer ammonia burns and long term will tend to suffer fin rot or skin problems.


----------



## bookwurm140 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help you guys! I really appreciate this as a first time aquarium-owner. I think I'm going to try out the two ADFs I already have (I'm sure they're dwarfs) and see how well they get along with the betta--I have some backup housing for them if it doesn't work out.

Oh, and I got a 10 gallon and a nice filter too, so he can be extra comfy.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

You could put some ghost shrimp with him*old dude


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

ghost shrimp might be okay, or they might end up as lunch, I think it depends on the betta.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I've got my betta in an Eclipse 6 with a heater and a Marina Slim filter on it; the filter just barely powerful enough to make him work when he swims in front of it. He's got three black neon tetras and two shwartzii cories in with him, and everyone gets along fine.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone have any other combos with bettas? I wanna get one in a 10g with someything to keep it from being lonely but I dont want snails.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Neons,glolight and head and tail light tetras were all ok with mine.Basically anything fast,not too colorful and non aggressive should be fine.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Just my two cents. 
My betta lived happily in a ten gallon with a school of danios for a year. But then he began picking them off one at a time. And these danios were fast! So I would be careful with him. 
Mine is now relocated, but I only have three danios out of the original seven!


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a five gallon tank for my betta with a cory and two female guppies. When I first started the tank I had a female and male guppy, but as someone mentioned previously the betta will nip at flowing tails. It took about a week before I came into work to see my male guppy legitimately tail-less and he died most likely from stress the next day. I replaced him with another female guppy around two months ago, and except for when the betta and guppies go for the same sinking shrimp pellet, the betta leaves the other fish alone.

As an aside even when the cory is eating the shrimp pellet the betta leaves him alone.


----------

